# Classic cars.



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Was thinking about buying this, but something in the back of my mind makes me hesitate. your views please.

Bay item number:172375222850


cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

You're too old and decrepit 


tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I used to travel to Dundee and Perth with work and the guy I went to see up there had one and used to pick me up at the airport in it. Absolutely lovely car. Always put a smile on your face.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Definitely a scam I think cabby. I don't know much about the value of Austin Healeys but I think it probably way adrift.

Also the same car is being sold in Brighton by someone called Danny?????

http://automotoclassicsale.com/node/25446

Edit.

This is probably closer to the correct price http://www.carandclassic.co.uk/car/C779361


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Feedback as a seller says it all.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thanks for that, have sent Danny a text asking to view as it is in Brighton on my doorstep as it were>>

They do tend to bounce a bit and whilst in one some years ago got trounced by a bloody Saab turbo at 110.did not Chase as had passengers.did pi** me off a bit must admit.The E type was a much better car, but much more modern so it should be eh.:smile2::smile2:

cabby.


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

I have a Vespa 400 car project for sale if anyone fancies a challenge

2k euro worth on mainly new parts with it too..

I'm struggling with health issues to finish it.. Body almost ready for paint.. New floors and cills etc etc.... All done. ;-) 

Al'...


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

The sellers email address is a .co.uk however the website for that points to an address in Oz!

Graham :serious:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Cabby, that back seat is far too cramped for canoodling. Even Barry couldn't manage it, and we asll know how keen he is.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Cabby, that back seat is far too cramped for canoodling. Even Barry couldn't manage it, and we asll know how keen he is.


No but it has a nice long bonnet though.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

The listing in Cabby's original post is no more!

I (for one) reported it however there was nowhere to point out the duplicate of the other listing in Brighton.

Did the chap in Brighton ever come back to you Cabby?

Graham :smile2:


----------

